# Hobie vs Native



## Inn Deep

I am sure at some point this has been discussed but I can't find the post.

It seems everyone around here prefers the outback over the native propel. 

Why?


----------



## panhandleslim

Do a 'Search' of the exact same words, *Hobie vs Native*, in your title line and you will find lots to read on the subject. As a matter of fact, the last post is 1-20-2013 and speaks to the exact models that you are asking about.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Because the Hobie can be repaired on the water. Not leaving you paddling a mariner for 6 or 7 miles offshore.


----------



## Bo Keifus

Id take my native slayer propel over a hobie ANY day. The propel drive is almost indestructible. If you mess up your drive its probably cause you've jacked around with it yourself and done improper maintenance, for example putting the wrong kind of grease in it. With a hobie if you break something you better hope you have tools and spare parts on the water. Hobie's are just more popular because they've been around longer and have a much larger established following. They are both great kayaks and you won't be disappointed with either choice but native all the way..Oh yeah a slayer propel paddles great in the event that you ever have to paddle it.


----------



## Yakavelli

I have a Hobie and my dad has a Native. Both get the job done quite well. I like that the Native has reverse. I've owned a Hobie for several years now and have had zero issues with the drive having mechanical problems (and I do ZERO maintenance including a regular rinse after use). Twice I've bent the mast on the front fin and have fixed it relatively easily, on the water. My dad has had his Native for one year and his drive is currently in the shop with some mysterious defect. They've had his drive for 2 months and have yet to be able to tell him anything. 

I'm not knocking the Natives. I like them. This drive problem of my dad's does have me wondering though.


----------



## Shivametimbas

What kind of mysterious defect?


----------



## Telum Pisces

You will get more stability out of the hull design of the Native at the price point of the Mariner and Outback etc... I could stand and throw a cast net out of my Native Mariner. To get that stability out of Hobie, you have to spend the cash on a Pro Angler. 

I tested and have used both. I purchased the Native over the Hobie. I did like the pedal motion of the Hobie a little better. But for the money, the Native won out for my money when I went to purchase one.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

The drive is a pos to say the least. Something was wrong with my drive and they rebuilt it. First trip on the rebuilt drive and it was making noise again. I asked for a new drive for a reason and Native wouldnt give me a new drive. I sold the pos for practically nothing and decided to persue another hobby. 

Slinging mud sure is more fun than paddling a pos for 6 miles.


----------



## Justin618

Hobies are for people who want to be somebody, natives are for people who are somebody.


----------



## Ptpainton

*Hobie, Kool aid?*

So at first when you get into this it seems everyone has been drinking "Hobie" Kool aid but it's not really the case. The Native boats are good boats I started with 2 Ultimate 12's they are hard to beat for a first paddle boat but eventually a lot of us end up in a Peddle boat for a reason. I know that other than the Hobie PA they have had the seat beaten but not now. Think about it, you can work on it yourself, all of it, it's simple. If it breaks you can get parts everywhere and now. Hobie has a good reputation for CS, I didn't say perfect nobody is. When Native gets the drive as reliable as a Mirage drive then they will have something for sure. It's way to easy to find horror stories about that drive and their lack of CS. I did lots of research before getting my OB last fall. I have an OB and an Oasis and have had zero problems with the three Mirage drives, 2 of them are 4 years old. Ymmv:thumbup:


----------



## Loruna

You will score more hot chicks with a hobie, true story.


----------



## Yakavelli

Shivametimbas said:


> What kind of mysterious defect?


It sounds/feels like a gear is slipping. There's a constant knock in it while peddling and the speed is affected. He just got it back a couple weeks ago...yet to be tested on the water.


----------



## jbs_bama

I've never owned a Hobie so I can't compare there. I have owned a Native Slayer Propel, and I'll give my take on it. The boat itself is a very well built boat. It comes with a nice comfortable seat, slide tracks all around the boat for rigging and the pedal drive. The boat doesn't come with any rod holders, so you'll have to purchase them separately. I had mine for about 6 months. I used it a good bit, (not as much as I'd liked) in the gulf, sound, and bays. The pedal drive was pretty efficient and easy. It was like riding a bike. The rudder was ok, not the most responsive. The pedal drive worked well, and I washed it after every use. However, I learned that it wasn't fully sealed. I noticed rust starting to form on the crank gear. I looked on the native owners forum and found a long thread about this. The bearings are not stainless steel. Native did respond to this and made corrections to the drives going forward. They are now supposed to be "sealed", probably why they went up in price on the new models. The pedal drive is a good design, but think they need more time to get it right.


----------



## NAS

I'm looking at a used native ultimate tandem 14.5. I live on the base and will be using it to fish around the flats and fish pass. Brand new to kayak fishing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Telum Pisces

NAS said:


> I'm looking at a used native ultimate tandem 14.5. I live on the base and will be using it to fish around the flats and fish pass. Brand new to kayak fishing. Any thoughts?


I would not venture out into the pass in a Native Ultimate! It's canoe like and will fill with water unlike the sit on top versions etc...


----------



## NAS

Telum Pisces said:


> I would not venture out into the pass in a Native Ultimate! It's canoe like and will fill with water unlike the sit on top versions etc...


Thanks for the info, is there a kayak that you would take into the pass?


----------



## JD7.62

NAS said:


> Thanks for the info, is there a kayak that you would take into the pass?


Kayaks dont belong in the pass IMO. Use your kayak to fish areas where boats cant go, not where boats HAVE to go. Not to mention conditions in the pass can change on a dime and become extremely dangerous. We lost a kayaker in the pass last year.


----------



## panhandleslim

JD7.62 said:


> Kayaks dont belong in the pass IMO. Use your kayak to fish areas where boats cant go, not where boats HAVE to go. Not to mention conditions in the pass can change on a dime and become extremely dangerous. We lost a kayaker in the pass last year.


This is great advice. We've got some tough guys that kayak fish here but they are smart and the smart money is on power boating the pass, not kayaking out there. There are just too many great places other than the pass to fish to get yourself into a losing situation out there.


----------



## Yakavelli

I fully agree about NOT taking a kayak inot the pass. Aside from issues with boats, the tide can really get you in a bad place quick. I made the mistake of thinking I could handle it and was proven wrong. Outgoing tide almost cost me my life...


----------



## need2fish

More than a couple pass experiences have convinced me to generally avoid and be very cautious around the pass. Plenty of other places for good fishing from the yak.

Not saying I don't fish around there occasionally but always in safe conditions and with high awareness. Need to be very aware of boat traffic, strong tides and sea/weather conditions. You can get in trouble in a hurry. Not a place to be when ANY of the above are not favorable


----------



## NAS

Thanks for the info


----------



## BobbySprankle

I just did a demo on the slayer propel today and I'm pretty much hooked, just got to open the wallet. I think I'm still going to try out the new outback, but I mostly fish structures so I think having the reverse is going to be the tipping point for me. I know that native changed the bearings up or sealed them differently for 2015 so hopefully that takes the problems away that people are having.


----------



## Ridefish

You'll love it! I plan on keeping mine in the water so much this year that it might become salt cured. Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------

